# صلاة أم الغلابه



## candy shop (22 يناير 2008)

صلاة و طلبات ( أم الغلابه ) صلاوتها تكون معانا 

يارب أصبح وأبات على ديني .. يارب تهديني
فقير تغنيني .. تغنيني من غناك ورضاك
يا مدبر الليل قبل النهار، دبرنى بحسن تدابيرك
ماليش حيل ولا قوة إلا بيك
يا باسط الأرض بلا شاش
و رافع السما بلا عواميد ولا رصاص
وحياة الهيكل وفتحة القداس
تغنيني وترضيني عن سؤال الناس
ياللي قامت نجومك
نامت عيون الناس، ما نامت عيونك
الناس قفلت ببانها، يا للي بابك ما تقفلش
يا بخت اللي طلبك واستجابك
طالب منك سبحة
يسبح بيها قلبى وننزل بيها قبرى
خايف من القبر وحشراته والدود ونتراته
ليك ميزان تقيل يوم الموقف العظيم
تقف معايا يا رئيس الملايكة يا ملاك ميخائيل

أمين__________________​


----------



## Meriamty (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة أم الغلابه*



بركه صلواتها وشفاعتها تكون معانا جميعا امين 

​


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة أم الغلابه*



Meriamty قال:


> بركه صلواتها وشفاعتها تكون معانا جميعا امين
> 
> ​



امين

ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## raf3 (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة أم الغلابه*

ربنا يرحمنا بصلواتها وينجينا ويعدينا لحد سماه بهدوء وسلام


----------



## ايرينى جورج (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة أم الغلابه*

بركتها تكون معانا امين​


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة أم الغلابه*



raf3 قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا بصلواتها وينجينا ويعدينا لحد سماه بهدوء وسلام



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة أم الغلابه*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> بركتها تكون معانا امين​



امين

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## vetaa (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة أم الغلابه*



> يارب أصبح وأبات على ديني ..


اميييييييين يااااااارب

عارفة وانا بشوف الصلاة
حاسة كأن صوت ست غلبانة فعلا وقديسة

ميرسى يا كاندتى
وبركة شفاعتها وصلاتها تكون معانا


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة أم الغلابه*



vetaa قال:


> اميييييييين يااااااارب
> 
> عارفة وانا بشوف الصلاة
> حاسة كأن صوت ست غلبانة فعلا وقديسة
> ...



امين

شكراااااااااااااا يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

candy shop قال:


> صلاة و طلبات ( أم الغلابه ) صلاوتها تكون معانا
> 
> يارب أصبح وأبات على ديني .. يارب تهديني
> فقير تغنيني .. تغنيني من غناك ورضاك
> ...



شفاعه وبركه ام الغلابه معكى ومعنا شكرااا ليكى صلى لاجلى


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> شفاعه وبركه ام الغلابه معكى ومعنا شكرااا ليكى صلى لاجلى



امين

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 سبتمبر 2008)

امــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــن
نور الرب ينور حياتنا دايما 
دمتي في محبة الرب 
تحياتي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 سبتمبر 2008)

بركة صلواتها وشفاعتها تكون مع جميعنا آمين






​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــن
> نور الرب ينور حياتنا دايما
> دمتي في محبة الرب
> تحياتي​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بركة صلواتها وشفاعتها تكون مع جميعنا آمين
> 
> 
> 
> ...



امين 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركت الجميله​


----------

